# 2012 Northern California brevet schedule



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

We're blessed here in Northern California to have four great randonneuring clubs that put on brevet series every year. 

Here's the 2012 schedule if you’re looking for some long rides in scenic places.

Davis Bike Club 
Welcome to DBC! — Davis Bike Club
200 K, 12/31/11
200 K, 1/1/12
200 K 3/3/12
300 K 3/17/12
400 K 4/14/12
600 k 5/4/12

Santa Rosa Cycle Club 
Santa Rosa Cycling Club
200 K 1/28/12
200 K 2/25/12
300 K 3/24/12
400 K 4/28/12
600 K 6/2/12

San Francisco Randonneurs 
San Francisco Randonneurs : Home
200 K 1/21/12
200 K 2/12/12
300 K 3/10/12
400 K 4/21/12
600 K 5/12/12
1000 K 6/21/12
200/300 K 7/14/12
200 K 7/15/12
400 K 7/28/12

Santa Cruz Randonneurs 
Santa Cruz California Randonneurs Bicycle Events
200 K 7/712
300 K 8/11/12
400 K9/1/12
600 K 9/29/12


----------

